# Pokemon Gym leader MBTI types



## Phantasm92 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey what's up everyone. I'm pretty bored and I've been thinking of the upcoming pokemon game that'll be out in the fall. One thing lead to another and here I am trying to see what everyone's guesses for the MBTI types are for the pokemon gym leaders. Now, keep in mind, that this is for the video game, it's not related to the shitty anime .

I'll start with Red/Blue/Yellow
Brock: ISTP
Misty: ISFP
Surge: ESTJ
Erika: INFP
Koga: ENFJ
Sabrina: INFJ
Blaine: ENTP
Giovanni: INTJ


----------



## Auhin (May 4, 2015)

Falkner - ISTJ
Bugsy - INTP
Whitney - ESFJ
Morty - INxx
Jasmine - INFJ 
Chuck - ESTP
Pryce - ISFJ
Clair - ESTJ


----------



## Poor Yorick (Dec 15, 2014)

Well, ok then, since you asked.

Based on the tiny amount of dialogue between them here are some typings, strictly for fun.

*Brock - ISTJ*
_So, you're here. I'm Brock. I'm Pewter's Gym Leader. (terse Thinker intro.) My rock-hard willpower is evident even in my Pokémon. My Pokémon are all rock hard, and have true-grit determination. (Values pokemon that get stuff done. - Te quality?) That's right - my Pokémon are all the Rock type! Fuhaha! You're going to challenge me knowing that you'll lose? That's the Trainer's honor that compels you to challenge me. (He likes old school principles of honour. Could that be an Si value structure?) Fine, then! Show me your best!_
*Misty - ESFP*
_Hi, you're a new face! (Enthusiastic about meeting some new people therefore extravert?) Only those Trainers who have a policy about Pokémon can turn pro. What is your approach when you catch and train Pokémon? My policy is an all out offensive with Water-type Pokémon! 
(She relates to her new friend by sharing her Fi feelings. 'All out offense' sounds like an Se strategy.)_ 
*Lt.Surge - ESTJ*
_"Hey, kid! What do you think you're doing here? You won't live long in combat! Not with your puny power! I tell you, kid, electric Pokémon saved me during the war! They zapped my enemies into paralysis! The same as I'll do to you!" 
(He's obsessed with his past (Si), but figuring out how to put those experiences to use comes first (Te))_
*Erika - INFP*
_"Hello... Lovely weather, isn't it? It's so pleasant. (A restrained but pleasant introduction. IF type?) ...Oh dear... I must have dozed off. (Sounds like she has her head in the clouds. Intuitive alert) Welcome. My name is Erika. I am the Leader of Celadon Gym. I am a student of the art of flower arranging. My Pokémon are solely of the Grass type. ...Oh, I'm sorry, I had no idea that you wished to challenge me. Very well, but I shall not lose."(An Fe type would have noticed straight away that the player wanted to battle. She is an Fi user)_
*Koga - ENTJ*
_Fwahahaha! A mere child like you dares to challenge me? The very idea makes me shiver with mirth! Very well, I shall show you true terror as a ninja master! Poison brings steady doom. Sleep renders foes helpless. Despair to the creeping horror of Poison-type Pokémon!
(Lofty Ni notions of self expressed with a heavy dose of Se flair? It can only be an ENJ, and he certainly isn't an Fe dom)_
*Sabrina - INFJ*
_I had a vision of your arrival! I have had psychic powers since I was a child. It started when a spoon I carelessly tossed, bent. I dislike battling, but if you wish, I will show you my powers! 
(I think this one speaks for itself) _ 
*Blaine - ESTP*
_Hah! I am Blaine, the red-hot Leader of Cinnabar Gym! My fiery Pokémon are all ready with intense heat! They incinerate all challengers! Hah! You better have Burn Heal! (He seems desperate for some Se action. An ESFP would probably be too sensitive to laugh in the face of their young challenger, so I say ESTP) _
*Giovanni - INTJ*
_"So! I must say, I am impressed you got here. Team Rocket captures Pokémon from around the world. They're important tools for keeping our criminal enterprise going. I am the leader, Giovanni! For your insolence, you will feel a world of pain!" (All we really know about this guy is that he is a socipath and a leader, so you have type him INTJ. Just because.) _

P.S. ESFJ Anime Misty is the gym leader of my heart.


----------

